
Free 7-Day Remote Job Course - gibbiv
http://remotejobcourse.com
======
gibbiv
Hey HN crew - I hate giving my email away unless I'm confident the thing I'm
giving it to is worth it. So if you want to look at all of the course
material, I made it available here:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6BahD3pAp2ySURBSGlDZFFPRW...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6BahD3pAp2ySURBSGlDZFFPRWc).

This course is based on the approach I used to land 3 remote jobs in my career
as a marketer. I structured it though so anyone who can work from their
computer can implement it - from accountants to developers.

